# Clones yellowing and browning



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 12, 2010)

im cloning using a ez cloner, rockwool and foam wedges!!!!! ph is at 6.2 - 6.5 and ppm is 250! i have a heating pad on the trays since its real cold here! Mostly all of them are looking like this, there yellowing and browning on most of them. the tips are curling and crisping up! i give them b1 vitamins(b52 & Jumpstart from advanced nutrients) and Clonex! ppm are 250 or lower!


----------



## imburne (Jan 12, 2010)

If they have roots then then need more nutes.. If they do not then use RO water if possible with no nutes. I have experience with these


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 12, 2010)

well they have 250ppm of nutes! there browning and crisping like there over nuted but theres barely nothing in there! i dont know wats wrong either, thanks for replying though imburne


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 12, 2010)

Is aeroponic ph diff then dwc? Shouldnt it be 5.8? If no root structure why not just plain R/O water? You already put too much $$ into it, get yourself a R/O filter. $175 at the Depot.


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 12, 2010)

i agree, pH should be 5.8 until you transplant them to soil.  IMHO.   if no root structure, then water only.  once you can see roots through the rockwool cubes you can transplant  to  medium of choice and start feeding nutes.  i believe i read that a clone is an exact replica of the mother and can handle regular strength nutes, but i dont have any experience with that, i just gradually increase the nutes during rez changes.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

I have had the best luck when using bubble cloners with water with a ph of 7, a drop of superthrive and no nutes.


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 12, 2010)

*chef- *does the ph only matter when it has roots??? well i heard that a lil phosurphus will make it root so i put some nutes in, and i read around its ok if u keep it under 300ppm! ya i need to get a filter, i always need something it seems like lol, u seen and heard it all, hows ur stuff coming along???? ill post some new pics im in week 4 i think   i need to keep track next run!

*surreptitious- *i dont think the ph matters until the roots appear, but i coul;d be wrong, im not sure! hopefully someone will chime in and educate all of us about clones and them rootings and wats safe and not safe! i love learning on this site. im gonna give them water then and see if they recover! the ppm of my water is 80 without any of the nutes or anything! some of the pics are of some clones that already have roots and are in soil already and they still look like that! its weird, im real curious of wat it is!

*ozzdiodude-* so just a drop of superthrive and water, thats it???? do u mist with that mix too??? how long u get roots in??? they all stay green and grow? im gonna try that in the ez cloner next batch


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 12, 2010)

I misted once a day with plain ph'ed water. from 6 to ten days on the clones I tried. The clones yellow a little before starting to grow. I let the roots grow A little before tranplanting


----------



## surreptitious (Jan 12, 2010)

AlbinoDanko12GA said:
			
		

> *surreptitious- *i dont think the ph matters until the roots appear, but i coul;d be wrong, im not sure! hopefully someone will chime in and educate all of us about clones and them rootings and wats safe and not safe! i love learning on this site. im gonna give them water then and see if they recover! the ppm of my water is 80 without any of the nutes or anything! some of the pics are of some clones that already have roots and are in soil already and they still look like that! its weird, im real curious of wat it is!



well, i used 5.8 pH'd water on my clones, but i'm not using an ez-cloner.  i'm using clonex, rooting cubes and a humidity tent.  i've had no problem getting clones with this method and am not willing to spend the money on the ez-cloner when i have something that works.


----------



## Droopy Dog (Jan 13, 2010)

surreptitious said:
			
		

> well, i used 5.8 pH'd water on my clones, but i'm not using an ez-cloner.  i'm using clonex, rooting cubes and a humidity tent.  i've had no problem getting clones with this method and am not willing to spend the money on the ez-cloner when i have something that works.


:yeahthat: 

My method also. pH does matter with the rooting cubes at least.  But the clonex rooting solution puts my tap right at 5.8.  

My 'humidity tent' is a clear plastic shoe box on top of and clipped to, another shoe box all from the $1 store.:hubba: 

Lights are 4 32w T12's in 2 shop light fixtures hanging from a sawhorse.:holysheep: 

It's ghetto, it's cheap, and I have ~95% success with it.  I am also not willing to spend money when I have something that works so well.

DD


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 13, 2010)

*ozzdiodude- *ya i see the yellowing which im not worried about but all this brown foilage is making me worry this is my first time with a ez cloner usually i cut clones with grodan rockwool cubes and some clonex and just mist for a few days and then take the dome off and withing 2 weeks ill have roots and all of them are green! hopefully i get this under control, im switching to 5.8 ph instead of 6.5 right now

*surreptitious-* well the pics are of clones in a ez cloner, rockwool cubes, and foam wedges!!!! and alot of them from each way of cloning is doing the same thing!!! im starting to think 250ppm might be too much for these babies since all of them are doing it and not just the ones in the ezcloner! i switched to a ez cloner cuz im sick of the clone trays breaking and the domes breaking and having to buy all kinds of rockwool and gel nad heatpads! with a ez cloner its just water, some rooting soultion and thats it, just wait. no misting or playing with domes or nothing! EASY!!  but im trying all the ways and comparing them! my ez cloner cost $80! i buy that inrockwool at one time so the ez cloner is my choice of cloning! now i just need to keep them green and stay a little more healthy maybe, i dont know wat went wrong! some are brown and dieing and some are not

*droopy dog- *im changing my ph to 5.8. i didnt think it mattered until there were roots to uptake that phed h20 but i could be wrong! im putting some ph down in the ez cloner right now. sounds like a good cheap way to make a cloner on a budget! u should put that on a thread! post some pics of some clones guys! i hope mine pull out of this and start greening up and stop playing games with me lol


----------



## legalize_freedom (Jan 13, 2010)

I don't give nutes either...but I can't really help as I had no luck with the bubbler, maybe I'm too old fashioned...lol..I like to put cuts in coco, or rapid rooters...good luck!


----------



## AlbinoDanko12GA (Jan 13, 2010)

ok im cutting out all the nutes and just giving 5.8ph RO water! thanks


----------

